# Unauthenticated Users Cannot Access Internet



## dhholmes (May 11, 2009)

Windows 2003 Active Directory based network. No issues for authenticated users. Nothing has been changed. Only computers that login with domain logins/pass can access the internet. The machines that login to themselves only (for guest use) pick up ip's, subnet, gateway info etc from the internal DHCP server just fine. DNS is correct. These machines cannot ping the gateway. If you log these machines in with domain access they can access the internet. 

Your thoughts? 

thanks


----------



## mobilesse (Apr 30, 2009)

There might be a configuration issue, permission issue, or even a firewall issue if you have some policies in place that apply only to users and not machines. What do you see on the Event Viewer? Can the machines see the domain/each other when they login as "guest"?


----------



## buzza24 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thing I would be checking is if you are running some sort of proxy or firewall as mobilesse suggested. You may find that you server is running Microsoft ISA which maybe blocking external internet access to unauthenticated users and also blocking internet pings to the gateway.

Check to see if you are running ISA, while also testing by inserting the server address/name into the browsers proxy settings. Default port number should be 8080 unless customised.


----------

